# Corsair Special Edition White Graphite 600T   Ersatz scheibe



## dragonlort (10. März 2013)

Hallo  ich wollte mal fragen da das seiten fenster von GH so matt ist ob man ein ersatz bekommen könnte das klar ist und nicht matt ist.


----------



## -LANParty- (14. Mai 2013)

Bei der aktuellen Corsair-Situation kannst Du hier auf eine Antwort lange warten. Haben vermutlich das deutsche Vertriebsbüro in Freiburg dichtgemacht - Mitarbeiter kosten ja "unnötig" Geld ....


----------

